# The best sealant for external use on boat?



## swamprat2 (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone found a good one that lasts a while?


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

I believe the best sealant for boats is 3M's 5200. Check your local west Marine or boat shop and see what they suggest. Tight lines


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Crooked Dave said:


> I believe the best sealant for boats is 3M's 5200. Check your local west Marine or boat shop and see what they suggest. Tight lines


 It is a marine adhesive and sealant and lasts forever.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

If it's for the whole hull then Gluvit would be my recommendation.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I picked up a can of flex seal to see how it works on some known loose rivets


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> I picked up a can of flex seal to see how it works on some known loose rivets


Good luck with it. My neighbor had to apply it t times yo get his gutter to stop leaking...This year it leaks again.


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

gluvit for leaking rivits.. for something bigger marine tex epoxy putty. For just sealing up screw holes marine 5200. Many put in new rivits with 5200 injected around them before final riveting... for a tight seam gluvit might work for that as well. After I do some work on mine I will be looking for a bottom paint to paint the lower hull section with to both seal it up, and to protect it when parked in a slip for some weeks... I don't have a solution for that yet, but I know you have to be careful to find a bottom paint that is compatible with aluminum (copper is no good!)


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hookineyezz said:


> Good luck with it. My neighbor had to apply it t times yo get his gutter to stop leaking...This year it leaks again.


Good info.. I was thinking about trying that on my gutters. Got a couple corner joints that have a slow drip. Looks like I will stick with a good silicone.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

WELDINGROD said:


> After I do some work on mine I will be looking for a bottom paint to paint the lower hull section with to both seal it up, and to protect it when parked in a slip for some weeks... I don't have a solution for that yet, but I know you have to be careful to find a bottom paint that is compatible with aluminum (copper is no good!)


There are a few brands of epoxy coating for aluminum boats that will keep the hull looking nice- nothing will stick to it. Frogspit and Flexsteel are two brands that come to mind- but I think there are a couple others. They are hydrophobic and will make the surface SUPERSLICK. It's designed for use under air boats and duck boats with mud motors to help them glide thru and over mud, grass, etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

is gluvit for the inside of boat to find the leaks? or can it be used outside?


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Coatit, made by goop. Good stuff, put it on the bottom of our bowfishing boats and it is very tough and resiliant. Prep work is key.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

For a rivet leaking, you just need someone to buck the rivet while you smack it with a hammer. Carefully sir!


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

jacktownhooker said:


> is gluvit for the inside of boat to find the leaks? or can it be used outside?


can be used on the outside but I imagine it is alot easier with the boat upside down.....


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Quite frankly, there is no "good" exterior sealant below the waterline. Do yourself a favor, do it right.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

swampbuck said:


> Do yourself a favor, do it right.


Yea, cover the exterior with fiberglass. Leaky rivets solved! :lol::evilsmile

IF you know which are the leaks, these are great:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aluminum+boat+rivets

My old Starcrap had a crack in the chine about 4" long. 5200 worked for a couple years till I finally got tired of that leaky boat. If it can hold together a crack in the chine, it can seal leaky rivets.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/boatlife--life-calk-sealant--P004_127_003_003

I've been using the clear for years. No problems.


----------

